
21 Laws of Computer Programming - pbnaidu
http://www.devtopics.com/21-laws-of-computer-programming/
======
run4yourlives
>It is easier to change the specification to fit the program than vice versa.

Ladies and gentlemen, I give you enterprise software.

------
jobeirne
...Laws are supposed to be absolute. Many of these are not absolute.

------
graywh
I get mixed feelings from this. Some of the "laws" sound like they're trying
to be funny, but others a very real.

~~~
tamersalama
Probably, you're at an experience level that would make some of them real.
Wait for the others to become so :D

I'm in the same crowd.

~~~
aniketh
How true. I'm sure the laws will seem funny to people not used to
programming...

------
ComputerGuru
_Inside every small program is a large program struggling to get out._

So true!! I've seen tiny self-contained applications turn into huge suites of
software that no one - from the developers to the end users - had anticipated.

